# How to play file with EVO extension



## BrianEAdams (Jan 6, 2011)

Any suggestions on how to play file with EVO extension - without buying new software?

Thanks!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I moved this to the multimedia forum.

Have you tried VLC?

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Most forum entries I have read on this say that the files will play sometimes in Cyberlink's Power DVD - one poster says he had success playing a file in Windows Media Player by renaming using the file extension .m2ts
Seems they are encoded using a proprietary codec not readily available.


----------



## BrianEAdams (Jan 6, 2011)

Coolfreak said:


> I moved this to the multimedia forum.
> 
> Have you tried VLC?
> 
> [url]http://www.videolan.org/vlc/[/URL]


 
Thanks for the response. I tried VLC, but it did not recognize the extension. I found some Power DVD programs on sale via Ebay for cheap. Unless you have any better suggestions, I might just buy one & try it.

Thanks again, Brian


----------

